

True Grit and 21 Black Hawks: A Tale of Entrepreneurial Leadership Training - nehapal
http://founderdating.com/true-grit-21-black-hawks-a-tale-of-entrepreneurial-leadership-training/

======
codex
Is grit truly innate, or can it be changed through circumstance? In other
words, can combat in a hellhole develop grit in some people?

